# 50l Keg Volume Measurement



## redlegger (30/5/10)

hey guys - 

can anyone let me know the measurements of the volume markings on their 50L keggles??
I cant be bothered using my 1 litre jug to 'calibrate' my markings  

example: 35cm from keg base = 12 litres 

Can someone help me out?

the Keg i have is a 50L swan brewery (35.5cm ID)

CHeers!


----------



## raven19 (30/5/10)

It may be a case of having to calibrate it yourself - if its a consistent diameter without too many 'ripples' or bumps in the keg skin then after calibrating the first few litres once you hit the straight sides, you should be able to just measure one litre, then duplicate that all the way.

Reuse any water in the vege patch! (or HLT!)


----------



## LethalCorpse (30/5/10)

redlegger9 said:


> hey guys -
> 
> can anyone let me know the measurements of the volume markings on their 50L keggles??
> I cant be bothered using my 1 litre jug to 'calibrate' my markings
> ...


Dude, use the jug. There are many shapes and sizes of vessel, and the position of the tap completely changes the measurements. Fill it up to just past the tap, then open the tap until it stops flowing, and mark the level in the sight tube/stick - that's your zero point. Yes, there's still liquid in the vessel, but you can't get it out without tipping it on its side. Then just pour in 5L at a time and mark as you go. It seriously can't take that long.


----------



## Batz (30/5/10)

LethalCorpse said:


> Dude, use the jug. There are many shapes and sizes of vessel, and the position of the tap completely changes the measurements. Fill it up to just past the tap, then open the tap until it stops flowing, and mark the level in the sight tube/stick - that's your zero point. Yes, there's still liquid in the vessel, but you can't get it out without tipping it on its side. Then just pour in 5L at a time and mark as you go. It seriously can't take that long.



My thoughts exactly

How hard can it be, outside with a beer and a 5lt jug sit down and do it.







Batz


----------



## MeLoveBeer (30/5/10)

I just used my fermenter as an extremely large measuring jug when marking up a measuring stick for my SS pot (my fermenter has volume lines marked which are sure to be a little out, but is the target volume I'm aiming for most of the time); it should do the same trick for you.


----------



## gook4397 (14/6/10)

Not sure if this product is of any help www.kegcheck.com it's used by all the major players in the UK. I saw it being used in the USA and got one immediate I returned Home. Its not expensive and its sold.


----------



## NickB (14/6/10)

Just use the jug. Did this recently as I finally added a sight glass to my HLT. Didn't take as long as I thought (about 20 mins or so) and I did mine in 1L increments.

Cheers


----------



## katzke (15/6/10)

After you get it full and calibrated do a boil off test. That way you will have 2 of your brewery numbers set at one time.


----------



## Barley Belly (15/6/10)

A tip is to calibrate your measuring jug

Tare out on scales, 1 litre should weigh 1kg


----------



## yardy (15/6/10)

can't see much beer getting brewed if you cant be bothered to calibrate the keggle


----------



## argon (15/6/10)

redlegger9 said:


> hey guys -
> 
> can anyone let me know the measurements of the volume markings on their 50L keggles??
> I cant be bothered using my 1 litre jug to 'calibrate' my markings
> ...




I've done both... that is i've calibrated with a jug and marked my mash paddle. But i also know where the volume levels are when i'm filling and brewing. I have a "replica" T**heys keg. I do double BIAB batches with a max grain bill of 9kg. So i know i need to have 40L of strike water and 42L for the boil. When i calibrated with the jug i noted that the water level was 30mm below the cutout lip. I also know that post boil i need approx 38L. This line is at the first "bump" down from the top. So that's when i know it's right.

The key being i don't really measure any more... i just know my system. I use the same size grain bill 95% of the time so i "know" where the volumes/levels should be.

So calibrate using whatever. Jug and a tape measure or mark it on a stick. But do it once then do a few brews and you'll quickly just "know" where you levels should be.


----------

